# 1995 Nissan Maxima Engine Swap.



## AVLOVE26 (Jul 25, 2008)

My car recently took a dump, and i need to get some wheels badly for my family. 

i found a 1995 nissan maxima with a blown engine. for hopefully $500-700.

i found nissan engines on a website, that i want to buy. 

http://www.attarco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=58



> Nissan VE30-DE Used Engine
> $575.00
> USED JDM NISSAN MAXIMA VE30-DE LONG BLOCK ENGINE Applications: 1992-1995 Nissan Maxima DOHC Engine Info: The engine includes Block,Head,Intake manifold, Exhaust manifold, Alternator, and Power steering pump. (the accessories are not under warranty NO ECU OR HARNESS) Engine gets leak down, compression, and oil pressure tested before being put on a pallet for shipment. All engine must pass the tests before being shipped.


but i have some questions, 

#1
what info do i need to get from the 1995 maxima with the blown engine, 
vin #? engine serial? 
to see if that engine on the attarco website will fit with no problems. 


#2, what is the best and most reliable engine i can put in the maxima, 
that will go in with minimal problems, the one above on the link?

what speical tools would i need to do an engine swap my self? could you guys help me?

what engine would be the best for performance?

what engine would be the best for fuel ecomony?

what engine would be the eaisest to install? or would they all be the same?

how much would it cost to take to a local mechanic to do all the work? (estimate)

would this project be worth it in your expert opinions?

the website attaco, 

does not only have the 1 engine that i put on the link, 
but they have almost any nissan engine i would need. 

that is why i am asking. i want to be able to weigh my options. 

i really appricate any input help and sugestions from you guys.

i would glady document this whole procces with a camera and instructions on the swap, so that people in the future can reference.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

AVLOVE26 said:


> My car recently took a dump, and i need to get some wheels badly for my family.
> i found a 1995 nissan maxima with a blown engine. for hopefully $500-700.
> i found nissan engines on a website, that i want to buy.
> Nissan VE30-DE Used Engine - $575.00 : Attarco, Used and Rebuilt Engines and Transmissions
> ...


don't bother.
5-700 should get you a complete running car.
that VE motor dies not go in a 95 or newer maxima, it was only used in 92-94 SE models.
any FWD VQ can be bolted in and made to work in the 95-99 maxima, though some motors (VQ30DE-k or higher) will take modifications to work.
My buddy paid $400 for his 95 with a manual trans. I paid $700 for mine with an automatic trans. Both are driveable. he put a clutch into his. I'm putting o2 sensors, Knock Sensor and plugs into mine


----------

